

The Rackspace Open Cloud: Better, Faster, More Affordable - wonderbread
http://www.rackspace.com/blog/the-open-rackspace-cloud-better-faster-more-affordable/

======
ehutch79
Has anyone been using the cloud databases?

I assume they're going to optimize better than i would, especially since i'm
too busy to. but their 512 db instance is as expensive as a 1g server image
that i'm running mysql on no, and I was planning on running more like rabbit
mq on that server.

